
Things Rust doesn't let you do - GolDDranks
https://medium.com/@GolDDranks/things-rust-doesnt-let-you-do-draft-f596a3c740a5
======
GolDDranks
This is my (possibly a bit too) long form blog-post/survey on the current
limitations of the Rust borrow checker and mutability system as I perceive
them.

It might be a bit too detail-oriented for non-Rust specific audience, but as
Rust is gaining traction fast and in the same time there is the perception
that it's strict/unforgiving, this list of the "limitations" and workarounds
might be an interesting read for some.

~~~
flohofwoe
This post lets me understand Rust's quirks much better than all the
documentation explaining what Rust _can_ do. Something as detailed like that
should be added as a section/FAQ to the Rust Book.

~~~
GolDDranks
I intented it to read as something FAQ-like, but as it contains some
information that is likely to be outdated soon-ish, I don't think it's
suitable for the official docs as-is.

I'd love to see some similar kind of effort in documenting common struggles
and workarounds in the offical docs though! I think that many people are
having similar kind of struggles, and explaining properly and thoroughly "why
X is hard to do with current Rust" might help some light bulbs go off.

